# Auto finesse glisten



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Can anyone comment on this as a type of qd? I have heard it's like dodo juice red mist which I found fairly difficult to use as it seem to leave marring behind.


----------



## TT AJ (Jul 30, 2016)

Used it before in the past and it's OK at best. Makes for a better drying aid than it does an actual QD if you ask me.

Give Sonax a try or Autoperfekt Silk QD.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

+1 for the sonax, gtechniq qd is very good and is not fussy with whats under it.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers guys


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Just get Zaino Z8. Best out there by a mile.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

I've just tried some Zaino Z8 after reading this post.

Great results and easy to use


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

sussexbythesea said:


> I've just tried some Zaino Z8 after reading this post.
> 
> Great results and easy to use


+1 on that, even if i have got to much already :lol:


----------

